# Antlerless information now online



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

I know there have been a few Antlerless application questions over the past couple of weeks.

All of the Antlerless information (maps, boundaries, application info., dates, permit numbers, etc.) is now online.

The application period begins May 29, one week from today, and will remain open until 11 p.m. on June 20.


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if you are eligible to buy an antlerless elk control permit for an area that is listed on the link above if you buy a general season spike only tag?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Pg 24. "If you obtained a permit (*including general season*) to harvest a buck, bull oronce-in-a-lifetime species on any of theabove units (not including CWMUs), youhave the option of purchasing an antlerlesselk-control permit" Though it sounds like you have to have a tag for a specific unit. Not a state wide tag.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

There are some very generous hunt dates this year....


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Why in the HELLo do they put a 1000 tag rifle hunt on the last week of the LE archery elk hunt on current creek. Jesus I think I would rather have the GEN archers back.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Do you think there will be any leftover antlerless elk permits?


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

Ken,

The Current Creek Antlerless Elk hunt is in October, not September.


10-5-2013 to 10-17-2013


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Good lord all worked up over nothing. Gets bad when you jump to a bad conclusion so fast.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Pg 24. "If you obtained a permit (*including general season*) to harvest a buck, bull oronce-in-a-lifetime species on any of theabove units (not including CWMUs), youhave the option of purchasing an antlerlesselk-control permit" Though it sounds like you have to have a tag for a specific unit. Not a state wide tag.


You DO NOT need to have a specific unit tag to use the antlerless elk control tag.! If you have a statewide (Archery elk, general any weapon bull or spike) tag and the control permit is for an area where you COULD hunt the bull elk, then you can use the antlerless elk control tag during the bull elk hunt.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Amy, I am noticing on the Big Game main page:
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hunting-information/big-game.html

it is showing the anterless link for 2012, not 2013.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Also, why not add a link on the anterless page to the 2012 antlerless drawing odds report and preference point draw results? They have included links to the hunt maps, so why not add all the information so it is in one place?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Again, do you guys think there will be any leftover tags?


----------



## trclements (Jan 17, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> Again, do you guys think there will be any leftover tags?


For what area?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well i was thinking cache elk but just wondering if there will be anywhere.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

So the three choices are PDF, ePub and Kindle. When I open the PDF file I am unable to go to additional information when I try to click on what appears to be a link. Is it any different with the kindle file?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> Well i was thinking cache elk but just wondering if there will be anywhere.


I'm sure Nine mile Range creek will have left overs, always does.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

There are usually leftovers, a lot of times though they are for area of mostly private land. Just kind of depends though.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

How are the antlerless deer areas determined? I guess what I'm asking is that there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of areas to hunt antlerless deer. Why only a handful of units and not more opportunity spread out across the state?


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

I've wondered the same thing. I hike the west side of Timp a few times a week and I'll see dozens of herds of 10+ does but never a single buck with them. I've found a few shed but nothing to indicate a healthy amount of bucks.


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

elkfromabove said:


> You DO NOT need to have a specific unit tag to use the antlerless elk control tag.! If you have a statewide (Archery elk, general any weapon bull or spike) tag and the control permit is for an area where you COULD hunt the bull elk, then you can use the antlerless elk control tag during the bull elk hunt.


So every spike hunter in currant creek can have a antlerless tag as well?? That doesn't sound right :shock:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> How are the antlerless deer areas determined? I guess what I'm asking is that there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of areas to hunt antlerless deer. Why only a handful of units and not more opportunity spread out across the state?


As explained in the RAC's and Wildlife Board meetings, most of the antlerless deer hunts are addressing depredation problems, but the 2 hunts in the Panguitch Lake unit are for winter range habitat degradation. Otherwise, the general opinion is that since the mule deer herds statewide have declined, let's keep the antlerless deer hunts to a minimum.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

elkfromabove said:


> As explained in the RAC's and Wildlife Board meetings, most of the antlerless deer hunts are addressing depredation problems, but the 2 hunts in the Panguitch Lake unit are for winter range habitat degradation. Otherwise, the general opinion is that since the mule deer herds statewide have declined, let's keep the antlerless deer hunts to a minimum.


That's kind of what I thought was happening. Thanks for the information.
I watch about 200-250 antlerless deer on a regular basis where I live, (Tooele) once in a while I will spot a few small bucks with them. I just can't figure out why the DWR wouldn't want to thin a few of these does out. I don't think a handful of yearling bucks can service several hundred does. These antlerless deer end up in town in the winter and vehicles take them out anyway. What I think should happen is the DWR close the buck deer hunt and open up a limited number of antlerless deer tags in the Tooele area. I know that comment won't be popular with some, but the deer hunting out here has gone to hell over the past several years.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

N8ON said:


> So every spike hunter in currant creek can have a antlerless tag as well??


Yep, and every general season buck deer hunter (4,000, all weapons), every LE bull elk hunter (655, all weapons), every OIL bull moose hunter (?) who has a tag for that unit, AND every OTC statewide archery elk hunter (unlimited) who wants to hunt that area can get an antlerless elk control tag. And if that's not enough, there are 2,000 antlerless elk tags in the draw for that unit!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Never mind


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> That's kind of what I thought was happening. Thanks for the information.
> I watch about 200-250 antlerless deer on a regular basis where I live, (Tooele) once in a while I will spot a few small bucks with them. I just can't figure out why the DWR wouldn't want to thin a few of these does out. I don't think a handful of yearling bucks can service several hundred does. These antlerless deer end up in town in the winter and vehicles take them out anyway. What I think should happen is the DWR close the buck deer hunt and open up a limited number of antlerless deer tags in the Tooele area. I know that comment won't be popular with some, but the deer hunting out here has gone to hell over the past several years.


If I remember correctly, the success rate for the any weapon general deer hunt on the Oquiirh/Stansbury unit in 2012 was around 50%. This is much higher than the average, which is around 30%. I can't imagine there was a shortage of bucks with that type of harvest. Besides, if we kill does, that definitely means less bucks in the future.

As far as the Wasatch extended South of I-80 goes, it is below population objective, so eliminating the 15 days in December to pursue a doe makes some sense. Historically there are very few does harvested on this hunt. I believe the average is below 20. A few years there have been less than 5 harvested. With that said, it is almost a non issue, either way you cut it. But the perception of killing does when a unit is below objective doesn't jive too well with the public in the climate of the mule deer apocalypse.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Yep, and every general season buck deer hunter (4,000, all weapons), every LE bull elk hunter (655, all weapons), every OIL bull moose hunter (?) who has a tag for that unit, AND every OTC statewide archery elk hunter (unlimited) who wants to hunt that area can get an antlerless elk control tag. And if that's not enough, there are 2,000 antlerless elk tags in the draw for that unit!


Well, This is about the 3rd year I've been say'in it,,,,,
Their hell bent on destroying the Wasatch elk herd as we knew it:sad:

2 more years of this? Plus the new late (November) big bull permits,,,,,
And the Wasatch LE hunt,,,,,
It Will be just like Nebo's elk herd.

Wait and see.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

outdoorser said:


> Again, do you guys think there will be any leftover tags?


Here's the link to the DWR website with a list of all the leftover tags from 2012: http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/hunting/hunting-information/big-game/562-2012-remaining-biggame.html

Then you have the control permits... there's still a lot of opportunity out there if you don't draw the tag you want in the drawing.


----------

